# Offical width/length list



## 99926 (Jul 7, 2006)

Sorry to repeat this thread but hoping you can help us!! 

We are currently weighing up our options of which motorhome to buy next and are being drawn to an RV  and I know that somewhere on the forum I have seen a link to an official listing but I looked and looked and can't seem to find it. Please could someone point me in the right direction.

Thanks Jane


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Jane

The "official" list for what its worth is here http://www.smmt.co.uk/motorhomes/Motorhome_Directory.pdf
scroll down to find the American motorhome section.

Hope this helps
Linda


----------



## 99926 (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks Linda


----------



## irishrver (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks for that i was going to have to measure mine over the weekend so now i can have a SLEEP OUT YIPPEE :lol:


----------

